# ¿Amplificador operacional sin alimentacion +12v -12v?



## fofoadrian (Jun 9, 2014)

Estoy realizando un proyecto en donde estoy utilizando un microcontrolador y varios compuestos, pero hay algo que me llame mucho la atención, estoy utilizando un amplificador operacional (exactamente un amplificador no inversor) el cual va conectado a un ADC, pero lo que me llama la atención es lo siguiente. Por default los programadores te dan 5v el cual estoy utilizando para todo ese circuito. Pero el amplificador operacional ocupa mas voltaje y un voltaje negativo, lo que quiero evitar mas que nada es el utilizar una fuente alterna solo para alimentar el amplificador. ¿Hay alguna forma de que este sirva sin la alimentación que me pide el operacional?. ...


----------



## papirrin (Jun 9, 2014)

> lo que quiero evitar mas que nada es el utilizar una fuente alterna solo para alimentar el amplificador



no es una fuente alterna, es una fuente dual 




> ¿Hay alguna forma de que este sirva sin la alimentación que me pide el operacional?



si, si la hay, pones un segundo amplificador con un offset de 2.5v, pero disminuye el rango y tiene que ser un amplificador rail to rail como el lm358, lm324

algo como esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 55580


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2014)

O bien usar un operacional que opere con fuente simple como el LM358, LM324, muestra el circuito del operacional, quizá si se pueda hacer el cambio


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola, bueno tambien puedes implementar 2 triplicadores de tensión el 1ro. para la rama positiva y el segundo obviamente para la otra tensión. Fijate algo como ésto:https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=tension+negativa+5V+con+555&espv=2&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fGaWU_OhLciwsQTMt4HgDw&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=667
Además, puedes evitar el 555, utilizando un puerto del microcontrolador para generar la señal oscilante.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 9, 2014)

No se me había ocurrido alimentar asi un operacional,esta buena la técnica ¿y si será estable o necesitará un regulador?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> No se me había ocurrido alimentar asi un operacional,esta buena la técnica ¿y si será estable o necesitará un regulador?



Adelantándome al compañero: depende del consumo, normalmente los operacionales no demanda casi nada de corriente así que no habrá necesidad de regulador. Además mientras no se sature el operacional casi no se verá influenciado por la magnitud de las fuentes


----------



## vrainom (Jun 10, 2014)

Si tienes manera consíguete operacionales que tengan entrada en modo común de riel a riel y salida de riel a riel, te recomiendo el mcp6002 de microchip que funcionan de 1.8 a 6v y están baratos en mouser.

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...6002-I-P/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsUzhEcHltCuXqlSkK5TY8x


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 10, 2014)

Mira. Para trabajos con algo de precisión te conviene usar el 555 de oscilador, o un puerto del micro como te dicen y con un zener estabilizas la tensión. No necesita ser igual a la positiva y con unos pocos voltios te arreglas. Si se corre el offset, lo corriges, pero eso funciona y bien como lo tengo comprobado desde hace mas de 50 años. Suerte.


----------



## chclau (Jun 10, 2014)

Asi es, yo muchos disenios los hice con +12 y -3. Nunca me explicaron eso bien en la Universidad, pero si lo unico que interesa es llegar bien al cero con unos pocos voltios negativos alcanza, no es necesaria una fuente simetrica y complicada.


----------

